# Wedding photo edit.



## Kanikula (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a pic from our wedding in august this year. 

Cs and Cs would be welcome


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 1, 2007)

i like what you have done. I think though just slightly less dark in those upper bits would be more to my taste. Just seems a shame to completely hide those nice rafters and beams


----------

